# Conjoined twins.......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I see a fair few articles about conjoined twins. but they are only the sensational new articles where the parents staunchly love their children; are insistent on keeping them as they are so that both can continue to live and so on.....

I'm just wondering, once these kids get to teenage and beyond, are they really happy having to navigate life -- which is already tough -- at such a huge disadvantage.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

You would be amazed and surprised at natural human ability to adjust and accept whatever happens to us.

They will be fine and their life will be as great/or horrible as they want to make it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

DoF said:


> You would be amazed and surprised at natural human ability to adjust and accept whatever happens to us.


 I am often amazed at it too... it's very inspirational.. like this man's story....

 One of the GREATEST Inspirational Men Ever: No Arms, No Legs

though me personally.. I don't think I would handle being *THAT* different well at all...I believe I would struggle with tremendous ENVY ...I can only imagine I would resent the powers that be ...for allowing this to be my fate.. or be dreaming, wishing I was just normal like everyone else..

Sometimes I think genetics play a role, if the parents felt it for the best, maybe the children will feel similar, I know I have many of the same reasonings that my Father has..we are not even that close.. but we THINK almost identical ...it's a little nuts... with my Mother...it is hit or miss, but I know in areas like this.. we'd want to be normal.. anything that could be done to bring the normalcy (to live like everyone else) ... is what we'd fight for , or be angry about -if it was withheld.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ He also has an absolutely stunning wife!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

OK, well, I understand how it looks like the parents have a clear choice between separating the twins and keeping them conjoined. However the choice is not so simple. Who gets the best kidney, who needs a heart transplant, how will they fare on one lung each, who has to have reconstructed gentials, who gets to keep the anus? Some parents do not want to make these choices. 

There is something also called watchful waiting, and here the kids can get a bit older and maybe come to this decision themselves, or it may be that one twin may in fact die (brain death.) 

Articles that are written up for public consumption do not go into these details. The same thing for people who have in vitro, where they have more fertilized eggs than they bargained for, don't go asking people about the reduction procedure... it happens all the time. The parent is making a choice right up front, which embryos can develop and which cannot. 

There are some things about the private life of the families in these stories.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

DoF said:


> You would be amazed and surprised at natural human ability to adjust and accept whatever happens to us.
> 
> They will be fine and their life will be as great/or horrible as they want to make it.


:iagree:

Ya, I'm sure they'll have moments where they think "why me?" and such, but I'm also positive they can get past that and have a great life. They can always go through surgery for separation later on, too. 

I was born with a congenital malformation and have been through more surgeries than I can count(lost track). During the pre-teen/some teen years, it can be really tough, but other than that I don't think my life is horrible or anything. I may be physically different, but still enjoy everything others do. I did well in school, earned my bachelor's degree, played sports I was physically able to do, am married, and have an amazing little boy.


----------

